# The coffee trail - bbc 2



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure if this has already posted, but programme on bbc 2 tonight, the coffee trail with Simon reeve. Although I think it's mainly about instant tonight.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me about this. I saw the one on tea a couple of weeks ago which was a good watch but for some reason couldn't series link it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

From the TV Guide website

*The Coffee Trail with Simon Reeve*

In the second of two This World documentaries examining the stories behind the nation's favourite beverages, adventurer and broadcaster Simon Reeve looks at the production of coffee. He heads to Vietnam, which is the UK's biggest supplier, and travels to the remote central highlands where he meets some of the millions who grow, pick and pack the beans for instant coffee brands. The boom in the industry has made some people very rich, but Simon learns that the rapid success has come at a cost to both the locals and the environment


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Geordie Boy said:


> Thanks for reminding me about this. I saw the one on tea a couple of weeks ago which was a good watch but for some reason couldn't series link it


Yeah enjoyed the tea one so this should be good

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this, I've really enjoyed all of his recent series.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. Was looking out for this one.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot, nice find!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting this

Will get it recorded


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks it's set to record so will get it watched later


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cheers will check this out on i-player at some point


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bugger missed the start, got to love the Virgin Media Tivo !! and its catchup facility


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Worth watching. Main focus is on Robusta. It's quite an eye opener.

Such a shame that poverty exists on a grand scale.

Certainly hasn't put me off travelling there though.

It will be a wee while before I can afford 1 Bentley - let alone 5 + 10 Ferrari's and a Helicopter!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a beautiful country, well the bits I managed to see while there with an Aussie band and a 2 week holiday are, it's well worth going to. THose Cu Chi tunnels are a little small so maybe avoid those lol. Also on the border with Cambodia there's a place that let's you shoot all sorts of weaponry for a fee, if you have a spare US $50 you can even buy a pig and a grenade !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Vietnam is a wonderful country and one of the few that I want to go back to and explore further, such fond memories







.... in fact I've got my eye on returning this year for another cycling holiday


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting watch. Anyone know if Arabica would grow in Vietnam. I know it's not as hardy and needs higher altitude?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Several specialists on the programme mentioned that it would. Would be interesting to find figures of production of Arabica though.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

A good watch indeed, thanks for posting.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Bugger missed this, will watch it on catch up tomorrow.

I saw masses of (presumably low grade) coffee drying on the streets in Vietnam, specifically in Hue I think? Right next to the road will all the vehicles and pollution, cant have done it much good.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Several specialists on the programme mentioned that it would. Would be interesting to find figures of production of Arabica though.


I saw that. Just wondered how viable it was for the majority of farmers there. Some of those farms didn't appear to be at mug altitude.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I saw masses of (presumably low grade) coffee drying on the streets in Vietnam, specifically in Hue I think? Right next to the road will all the vehicles and pollution, cant have done it much good.


They do the same with rice. I think they're one of the top producers of that as well


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder how many people that rich farm owner has murdered in his time.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

It was interesting but, it is concerning that they are hammering the crop the way they are, like one of the people interviewed stated, extensive farming of the same crop will result in crop failure and could ultimately render the ground incapable of producing anything for years to come.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Really fascinating program, thoroughly enjoyed that. It's such a shame that they cant move towards Arabica and speciality production to improve wages and lives for all involved. Really good they touched on the war, the government and politics as well.

I'd encourage anybody who has a chance to visit Cambodia & Vietnam before they change beyond recognition, amazing countries and people.


----------



## pbuckley (Feb 3, 2013)

Saw the show, which I thought highlighted that uncontrolled coffee production isn't necessarily a good thing for sustainability. Amazing to see all those patchy looking green beans, which made more sense when it became apparent that it is all destined for the instant coffee market.

According to Wikipedia Vietnam is the second largest coffee producer in the world, with 97% robusta output! which explains why you don't see much of a mention in the speciality world.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Oddly, my sister has just come back form Vietnam on holiday..... and she's brought me back some fresh beans.


----------

